

Nerdpedit - The Ikea Shelf For Developers - nader
http://www.brandinfection.com/2010/03/06/nerdpedit-the-ikea-shelf-for-web-nerds/

======
stinky613
When I look at that a story forms in my mind...

-=-=-=-

[Doug's Bedroom]

Doug, Ikea Product Development: "Ugh... What time is it? Oh, God 4:45am? I
have to get ready for work in an hour. Why did I drink so much last night?
It's Steve's fault. "What's one more round of shots gonna hurt" he says. OW!
OW! OW! I definitely need some aspir--OH SHIT! I'm supposed to present new
product ideas at 9am. Come on Doug! Think quick!"

...

[Product Development Meeting, 9:45am]

Generic Middle-Management Boss-Guy: "Hmm... an internets-inspired shelving
unit. Sounds good. Let's get our tech guys on it."

Doug [Inner-monologue]: "Heh, heh, heh. You've done it again, Dougy-boy. Sly
like a fox--NO! Sly like a Doug!"

-=-=-=-

(I know it's a joke product, but sometimes you can't contain your imagination.
And sometimes you just aren't getting enough sleep.)

~~~
nader
Hehe, great comment :)

